# electrical service



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ask your local poco.....~CS~


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Typically yes, with some separation. 
Some don't allow it at all, some do with restrictions or a stepped trench. In TX I can't imagine you have very deep water requirements like us up north.

Have you not done this before?


----------



## kdoyle2011 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have but not on service conductors and this is the main plumbing line..


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe allowed but maybe not good idea. What happens if they have to repair the water/drain line? Better to put it in it's own trench IMHO.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kdoyle2011 said:


> Is electrical service conduit allowed in the same trench aa plumbing


Nothing in the NEC against it.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have seen it in the same trench, but usually at least 2' away. Don't know if that was a local code allowance or what.


----------



## kdoyle2011 (Feb 8, 2013)

I wasn't sure so I am separating the two digging a whole different ditch to be safe. Not sorry....


----------

